
Show HN: sus – static site based URL shortener - nkantar
https://github.com/nkantar/sus
======
gwern
URL shortening is just one use case for generating redirects. I wrote a
similar module for Hakyll ('Hakyll.Web.Redirect'
[https://hackage.haskell.org/package/hakyll-4.13.4.0/docs/Hak...](https://hackage.haskell.org/package/hakyll-4.13.4.0/docs/Hakyll-
Web-Redirect.html)) but my intent was to allow renaming pages without breaking
links and fixing the (truly innumerable) number of user errors in
linking/writing URLs.

Because every original URL must be a valid file name, it does limit you
compared to the full rewrite capabilities of Apache or Nginx, but that's the
price you pay for a fully-static site. (I thought vaguely about writing some
JS you could put in a 404.html to snoop the intended URL and do a lookup in a
table to redirect to, but never got around to figuring out the details.)

------
captn3m0
I like the simpleness of the idea here, but don't like HTML-redirects (v/s
302s).. Wondering if you could just do this via Netlify redirects?

I've found using txtd.io as a URL-shortener a much simpler approach.

Or lightsaber, which does the exact same thing, but with Ruby (and allows some
wildcards):
[https://github.com/captn3m0/lightsaber](https://github.com/captn3m0/lightsaber)

~~~
nkantar
Netlify redirects would work, but I wanted more portability. Hard to beat good
ol' static HTML!

------
blaisio
I don't think it's a big deal, but I was confused for a minute, because sus in
English slang is short for suspect/suspicious.

~~~
nkantar
I consider that a feature, not a bug!

Others may disagree, though. :D

------
stp-ip
We went the direction of DNS based redirects using a set of TXT records to get
portability and delegation of subpaths with txtdirect.org (FOSS based on
Caddy) Currently working on a new iteration and feedback is always
appreciated.

------
djyde
Cool. I made one similar
[https://github.com/djyde/genlink](https://github.com/djyde/genlink)

------
llagerlof
Your project looks like my last one: very useful, but nobody understood the
purpose.

~~~
nkantar
Haha, thank you! I imagine a fair few people _get_ it, but don't share the
needs that motivated me to make and publish it.

